# Pundamilia Nyererei Mwanza Gulf in my malawi tank



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I know that Pundamilia Nyererei Mwanza Gulf is a Lake Victoria cichlid but am wondering if they can go in a Malawi tank?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Depends on what you have in the tank. For the most part, I have heard NO.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I have some yellow labs, auratus, acei, red peacocks, Ice blue zebras, blue ahli, ob peacocks, Lemon Jake Hap., Benga gold, blue neon hai reef, Metriaclima callainos Cobalt, and Albino Zebras at the moment, They will be in a 650 gal. Why wouldnt I want to put them in? I found a good price on them


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

sorry Lemon Jake peacock and also jewel, and Ruby-crystal peacocks


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I would also like to add some christmas Fulu they seem to have the same needs as my malawis.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I3lazd said:


> I know that Pundamilia Nyererei Mwanza Gulf is a Lake Victoria cichlid but am wondering if they can go in a Malawi tank?


Should be no problem. Don't add another Victorian if you want to breed them though.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Agreed, pick on species or the other, but not both. If you want to keep both, then you will need two tanks as they will cross.


----------

